# Zuzu, Panda and Phil



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Handsome golden!


----------



## Zuzu Rawlie (Nov 5, 2013)

Sorry guys. I didn't know how to upload the video. Thats the link to the youtube.

Zuzu loves coming outside our flat when we leave for work. Yesterday, i was staying home and she went to say goodbye to her dad.

Zuzu's little story: My parents had a puppy, Panda, when Zuzu was three month old. We used to have little Panda puppy around at ours. Zuzu loved Panda (except for sharing food with him). 

My husband bought a toy Panda for Zuzu when Panda was given away to my aunt. Zuzu loves her little toy friend Panda (you can see her carrying him around in the video).

It may just be me but I find her so dumb when she runs to eat her food when told that Panda (the toy) will eat it if she doesn't.


----------



## Zuzu Rawlie (Nov 5, 2013)

*Zuzu, Panda and Phil *


----------



## Jtesk (Nov 28, 2014)

Nice video!


----------



## jawad (Nov 13, 2015)

hmm nice all three


----------

